# Need suggestions regarding substrate



## AndyManic (Jul 16, 2009)

I am gathering materials for my 10gal set up and since adana usa is out of stock for amazonia powder type (the only substrate I have experience with)... I am at a loss on where to buy it or what other substrate I could use. I dont even know how much to use! Lol. I usually go for the iwagumi type set up. Planning on planting hc. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Maybe posting that you want to buy some Amazonia Powder substrate in the swap and shop sections on the forums might turn up some.


----------

